# Game 9: Phoenix Suns at San Antonio Spurs, Nov 19th 2005



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Game 9: Phoenix Suns (4-4) at San Antonio Spurs (7-2)*

*Saturday, November 19th, 6:30 PM (PST - Arizona), UPN45, NBATV*






















*Starting Lineup*





































Steve Nash Leandro Barbosa Raja Bell Shawn Marion Kurt Thomas

*Reserves*

Boris Diaw 
James Jones
Brian Grant 
Eddie House 
Jim Jackson 
Pat Burke 



















*Starting Lineup*





































Tony Parker Manu Ginobili Bruce Bowen Tim Duncan Rasho Nesterovic

*Reserves*

Robert Horry 
Nick Van Exel 
Nazr Mohammed 
Beno Udrih 
Fabricio Oberto
Melvin Sanders
Alex Scales

*Suns' Previous Game:* The Suns took advantage of the depleted Jazz roster and defeated them 102-94 for the second time this season, putting them once again at the even mark with 4 wins and 4 losses. Eddie House broke out in Phoenix with the best game of his career, pouring in a career high 30 points in 29 minutes off the bench. While Steve Nash and Shawn Marion struggled offensively throughout the game, the Suns were lifted by the play of the supporting cast. Leandro Barbosa, in his third consecutive start, had 18 points in 25 minutes. Boris Diaw had another great all-around game with 12 points, 6 rebounds and 5 assists. Pat Burke provided an unlikely lift with 6 points, 4 rebounds and 3 assists in just 15 minutes of play.

*Spurs' Previous Game:* The Spurs utilized their prized defense along with a balanced offensive attack to sink the Houston Rockets 86-80 at home. Tim Duncan led the way with 19 points and 9 rebounds, along with 2 blocks. Manu Ginobili had 15 points, 7 rebounds and 4 steals. Tony Parker, despite committing 6 turnovers, chipped in with 16 points and 7 assists. Robert Horry was strong off the bench with 16 points on 5-6 shooting and 6 rebounds in just 21 minutes. The Spurs improved to 7-2 on the season and 4-0 at the SBC Center. The Suns will have to wait to see Michael Finley in action, after in the offseason he chose to join San Antonio over Phoenix.

*Previous Meeting:* The Suns and the Spurs have not met since Phoenix lost 4-1 in the Western Conference Finals of the 2005 playoffs.

*Chris's Game Notes:* The Suns return to the road, where they have experienced much more success than at home. But this is no ordinary road game. It happens to be in San Antonio, Texas, where the Spurs enjoy a stellar 42-3 regular season record over last year and the beginning of this year. It will be critical for the Suns to muster some sort of defensive resistance against the Spurs since they are 73-4 when they have scored 100 or more points in a game over the past three seasons. This game will provide a serious test for the Suns, who hope that they can compete despite having little-to-zero inside scoring presence after the loss of Amare Stoudemire (ack, I have to start making game threads that do not mention him ) Kurt Thomas will draw the assignment of guarding Tim Duncan, and we will find out if they plan to use the same double-down strategy that killed them against Memphis. San Antonio could look to use Rasho Nesterovic early to punish Shawn Marion on the interior. Raja Bell will draw the defensive assignment on Manu Ginobili, and we shall see if Raja can live up to the highly media-cized stories continuously relayed over the offseason about Manu calling his agent to inquire why he let his adversary don a Suns uniform. Steve Nash cannot guard Tony Parker, so it will also be interesting to see how often Coach resorts to playing a longer and quicker Barbosa at the point spot. Suns shooters will have to be able to consistenly hit under the constant pressure of the Spurs defense in order to compete. Will the Spurs lock down Phoenix or attempt to beat the Suns in their own fastbreak game as they did in last year's playoff meetings?



*Match-up of the Night*



*Leandro Barbosa* versus *Manu Ginobili*​
<table border=2 align=center>
<tr align=center><td>Player
<td>Points
<td>Rebounds
<td>Assists
<td>Steals
<td>Blocks
<tr align=center><td>








<td>*15.6*
<td>*3.6*
<td>*2.6*
<td>*.57*
<td>*.29*
<tr align=center><td>








<td>*14.8*
<td>*4.7*
<td>*3.0*
<td>*1.78*
<td>*.33*
</table>

*Leandro Barbosa's stats do not yet reflect Friday's game​
*Make your predictions HERE! GO SUNS!​*


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Suns 114, Spurs 98

..
..
..


Oh who am I kidding, we are doomed =\ Spurs 90 Suns 81

I'd like to see a Suns win though, would really knock some people's socks off. And it would make my weekend much better. Just unleash Eddie House on them, yeah!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Hmm, last year it was our bench that couldn't come through, along with Q-Rich and Marion's disappearance in the games. This year, we have a bench, but no Amare, and Marion and Nash have to definately step it up. If we can turn up the defensive intensity and not make foolish mistakes, along with crashing the boards, we could pull this out. Someone's going to have a season or career-high for us to win I also think.


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

Surprisingly, we are not only leading by 6 at halftime, but also outrebounding San Antonio!

Unreal! 

Barbosa and Diaw are doing great! Also, Nash and Marion seem to rebound from yesterday.


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

Anybody know why Barbosa hasn´t started the second half? Is he injured?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns lose this game the same way they lost the other 4. 

1) not rebounding

2) no exucution


But Suns did better then I thought.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

MarshallBR said:


> Anybody know why Barbosa hasn´t started the second half? Is he injured?


He got injured at the very end of the second half. Manu Ginobli rolled on to his leg about the same time the buzzer sounded, and the immediate diagnosis is a sprained MCL. 

I believe that if we had Leandro for the second half, we'd have won that game. Considering that Barbosa was on track to score 28 points (a new career high), it would have been nice to keep him around for the rest of the game. We were winning with him in!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Great game thread.

I heard Ginobli was doing his classic flop and ended up hurting Barbosa. Terrible news, especially if he did sprain his MCL. Barbosa has been a beast so far and hopefully it's positive news on the injury front. Damn I hate Manu and his frickin flopping..


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeeeep.. that's Floppo The Clown for ya.


----------

